# 515cc, why?



## Oddsocks (May 10, 2012)

I visited a friend at the weekend and he couldn't wait to show me the new big dog in the bag

A sports direct purchase now seems him carrying a 515cc big dog. Now I know Dunlop aren't the greatest club but what was the point in honestly producing this stick


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 10, 2012)

Is it legal?


----------



## Black gold (May 10, 2012)

Almost as silly as That 48" driver


----------



## duncan mackie (May 10, 2012)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Is it legal?
		
Click to expand...

no

460 (with a manufacturing tollerance of 10)


----------



## GreiginFife (May 10, 2012)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Is it legal?
		
Click to expand...

Pretty sure rules state that maximum volume is 460cc...


----------



## palindromicbob (May 10, 2012)

They make them because people like your friend buy them.  At Â£18 I can see why someone would buy it if they had no serious intrest in the sport. Does he use a leather wedge and magic pencil as well though? Reading the description on SD would make you think he does 

*Dunlop Rebel Driver*


*The Rebel clubs are built for golfers  who dont follow the rules. The product is illegal and does not adhere  to R&A or USGA rules regarding club head size and groove designs.*

The *Dunlop Rebel Driver* is made from a titanium matrix material available in 10.5 degree loft and the. The * Rebel Driver*  has a 515cc head which exceeds the 460cc maximum allowed by the rules  of golf. The extra cubic capacity in the head delivers incredible length  on all drives to leave your golfing partners down the fairway.


----------



## GreiginFife (May 10, 2012)

I wonder how much over 0.83 the CoR is in that case...?


----------



## anthony (May 10, 2012)

you should see the rebel wedge its got teeth not grooves its crazy


----------



## ScienceBoy (May 10, 2012)

The balls sound good too!


----------



## Crow (May 10, 2012)

With their other new driver, the NZ9, Dunlop appeared to be making an attempt to raise their credibility, any credibility is shot down in flames with this offering.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (May 10, 2012)

At Â£18 it's almost worth buying one for a laugh just to belt one down the first  :rofl:


----------



## palindromicbob (May 11, 2012)

Nice to see they have improved the shafts they are using. Instead of the Dunlop design (aka cheap crap)

Have to say I quite like the look of the Tour elite wedge and would be tempted to try the 64* for a bit of flop shot fun. 
http://www.sportsdirect.com/dunlop-tour-elite-wedge-871085

Dunlop club certainly have thier place and the NZ9 range is promising but the price point is to close to higher quality gear to make it a truely good choice.


----------



## DappaDonDave (May 11, 2012)

ScienceBoy said:



			The balls sound good too!
		
Click to expand...

They are fun. Kind of like hitting nothing...but certainly do go.


----------



## Oddsocks (May 11, 2012)

To be fair the guy that purchased this has done solely for a laugh, he's not a member of anywhere, doesnt have a hc, plays around 25 hc in our society and is just for a day with the lads.

My point wasn't " why did he buy it " buy more " why bother making it "


----------



## ScienceBoy (May 11, 2012)

I wonder if such items and marketing is a way of targeting currently "partially interested" junior and younger players who something like this might appeal to. They may only go and play down the local 9 hole or muni course but at least they have started on the road to becoming a golfer?

If I was a spotty teenager who wanted clubs to go to the range with or play round a cheap 9 holer I would probably be pestering my mum for these. I would have no understanding of the rules or any intention to play in competition, I would just be looking to belt the ball as far as possible and try and spin the ball back with my wedges (to impress the ladies of course).

Once such a person has an understanding of the game and the rules its not a big step to a membership and of course to a set of conforming clubs and balls.

Like some others I too am tempted to grab the driver just to see how far I can hit a non conforming club!

It appears it is already appealing to part of its target demographic!


----------



## Ethan (May 11, 2012)

Pah. There used to be a 1000cc driver available in the US. For the man who just needs a bit more .....


----------



## Heidi (May 11, 2012)

Here's my friends wee boy hitting the 1000cc driver - he's not very big - and the club is huuuuge!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YXSgFZ-Fkws


----------

